# What Verizon phone should I get?



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I am up for an upgrade on Verizon and have to stay with them as the daughter recently renewed our contract by getting a new iPhone .... I have suffered the last few years with a Charge. I am thinking either Galaxy S3 or the DNA ?? Or is there something better ???


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't even look at the phones anymore when I make personal choices. I go to the forums and see which devs are excited about a phone release and what they are buying. If the roms / devs match up to a phone I'm interested in then I get it. that way I'm not hooked on an awesome device (like the xyboard) with no roms and my shit in my hand. Just a thought


----------



## godmom (Sep 24, 2011)

I Just got the note 2con Verizon and it pretty cool also you might want to wait for the sg4 that's coming out soon.Just a thought

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

godmom said:


> I Just got the note 2con Verizon and it pretty cool also you might want to wait for the sg4 that's coming out soon.Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


 yea I thought the same thing .... But I am too impatient to wait very long ... Kind of my down fall . I was thinking of the Note 2 .... Just not sure about the size


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

I think the Note II is great, but it has to be a size you can be comfortable holding and having in your pocket, etc. I'd wait if I were you. The GSIV seemingly will have better form factor and may fix some of the reception issues that have popped up here and there on the SIII.


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> I think the Note II is great, but it has to be a size you can be comfortable holding and having in your pocket, etc. I'd wait if I were you. The GSIV seemingly will have better form factor and may fix some of the reception issues that have popped up here and there on the SIII.


My biggest issue with waiting is the wife's phone is basically useless... So we were going to upgrade both lines at the same time..

Not to mention I am terrible at waiting


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Did you go ahead and pull the trigger on something?


----------

